# preffered turbo upgrades for rb25



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

what are some common/good/powerful turbos for the rb25det? i plan on keeping stock internals, but want a good bit of power, with fairly quick spool-up...

sorry if this is a repeat question, but i am new with to this site, and haven't gotten the hang of the best way to search...


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> what are some common/good/powerful turbos for the rb25det? i plan on keeping stock internals, but want a good bit of power, with fairly quick spool-up...
> 
> sorry if this is a repeat question, but i am new with to this site, and haven't gotten the hang of the best way to search...



HKS GT series turbos are the best way to go for a daily driver probably the 2510s or the 2530s.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

those are just single turbo kits, right...only have one on the rb25


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> those are just single turbo kits, right...only have one on the rb25



My bad I would look at the HKS gt2540 or if you want really big the gt3037. I run 2510s in my RB26 and they are [email protected]#ing awsome!


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Don't forget a good intercooler too, otherwise new Turbo wont be too noticeable


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

do all the turbos for these motors have internal wastegates? is that why they are so expensive? you have to forgive my ignorance on this subject, i have been into honda's, so i know just about it all when i comes to the t3/to4e's, the sc61's, the 60-1's but those are just don't have enough "ass" the the baddest of the nissan motors :woowoo: 

is it better for the internal wastegate, or the external...


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

and another thing, what will the stock bottom end hold stock, with good tuning (can't find anything but "over 400 hp" or "up to 1000 hp" with the search)

i need some real numbers...


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

*turbo's for RB25*

there are some turbo's that i have found on www.HKSUSA.com
like :
HKS GT2835 - 380/400/410 PS Output-- which is found on some Supra's as a twin set-up
HKS GT3037 - 420/440/470 PS Output-- which is a good single with trmendous spool up around 4000prm 
HKS GT3037S - 450/480 PS Output

all which use a T25 Flange and bolt up to the Flange you have already

hope this helps


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks, man...

what is the benefit/difference of an internal wastegate as apposed to an external wasegate?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahah bucko, i read your signature, bolt ons, im guessing autozone bolt ons, ahhahahaha. nobody gives a rat's ass bout honda. :loser: silzilla, wouldnt you agree?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

If I am correct I read somewhere that the RB series motors can hold a buttload of power.I dont think anyone has broken a block unless due to his or her own negligence.But I did read that a RB motor was packing 2200HP on stock bottom.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Why not take a look at the Garrett GT35/40R ?? HKS turbos are just Garrett GT center sections and wheels with different housings iirc...............


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

danifilth said:


> If I am correct I read somewhere that the RB series motors can hold a buttload of power.I dont think anyone has broken a block unless due to his or her own negligence.But I did read that a RB motor was packing 2200HP on stock bottom.


2200hp on stockbottom??? the highest hp for an rb that i know of is an rb26dett-r, it has two ogura superchargers with it packing 1400hp.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah thats what I thought too.Lemme see about findin that piece of info somewhere.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Oh here it is I kinda changed it up but check out Nights first post,3rd paragraph. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8979&highlight=2200+stock


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> hahah bucko, i read your signature, bolt ons, im guessing autozone bolt ons, ahhahahaha. nobody gives a rat's ass bout honda. :loser: silzilla, wouldnt you agree?


what i mean by bolt-ons is aem cold air, dc headers, apexi exhaust, exedy clutch, clutch masters flywheel, unorthadox pullies...

thanks for proving that no matter where you go, there will always be dicks... :thumbup:


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> what i mean by bolt-ons is aem cold air, dc headers, apexi exhaust, exedy clutch, clutch masters flywheel, unorthadox pullies...
> 
> thanks for proving that no matter where you go, there will always be dicks... :thumbup:


We have an RB25 running at 500 BHP, forged pistons, metal head gasket and a bit of port work, bottom end untouched. Six plate cerametal clutch and standard manual box. That's using a Garret T4 turbo.


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Why not take a look at the Garrett GT35/40R ?? HKS turbos are just Garrett GT center sections and wheels with different housings iirc...............



BUCKO5,

You can just forget about all the turbos mentioned above. Only one worth/able to work with the RB25 is the GT30 series w/ the correct flange.
Either than that, I agree with Chimike 100%. Find a Garrett turbo builder here in the USA. You will probably find a good T4 to bolt right up to your RB25 and capable of 400-500hp. Most places can do it for $500-800, maybe less if you have hook ups.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

why not just get the t3/t04e?? It's cheap, easy to find, readily available rebuild parts (if needed), can come internally wastegated, etc etc...


----------

